# الجزائر تُطلق طائرة بدون طيار تُستخدم في الأغراض البيئية



## ام وائل الأثرية (28 نوفمبر 2010)

الجزائر تُطلق طائرة بدون طيار تُستخدم في الأغراض البيئية













واس - الجزائر: أُعلن في الجزائر أنه سيتم قريباً صنع طائرة جزائرية بدون طيار تُستخدم في الأغراض البيئية، قام بتصميمها فريق من الباحثين من مخبر "علم الطيران وأنظمة الدفع" بجامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا بوهران غرب الجزائر.

ويمكن للطائرة أن تحلق على ارتفاع 7 آلاف متر في استقلالية كاملة لمدة 36 ساعة.

ويصل امتداد أجنحة الطائرة إلى 3 أمتار، وطول هيكلها إلى مترين ونصف المتر، وهي موجهة للاستخدامات المدنية، وبخاصة مهام المراقبة البيئية مثل الصيد البحري والتوقعات الجوية والقياسات العلمية ورسم الخرائط، وفق ما صرح به المسؤول عن المشروع.

ويمكن أن تمتد مهام الطائرة بدون طيار إلى ضبط حركة المرور من خلال الصور التي ترسل إلى المصالح المختصة، مع إمكانية توظيفها في مكافحة الإرهاب وحراسة الحدود.

وقال أحد الخبراء المشاركين: إن التحدي العلمي القائم يتمثل في صنع الطائرة بأقل تكلفة؛ لتكون قادرة على القيام بمهام لفترة طويلة في مجال واسع للتحليق، بغض النظر عن الظروف المناخية.


----------



## ahmedwii (29 نوفمبر 2010)

اتمنى للجزائر التقدم الدئم في هذا المجال


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (29 نوفمبر 2010)

> *اتمنى للجزائر التقدم الدئم في هذا المجال*


اللهم آمين ولكل أمة الإسلام 
بارك الله بكم


----------



## سامح الفيومى (1 ديسمبر 2010)

رائع ونرجو المزيد


----------

